

Questions you should ask before adopting a DevOps solution - normalocity
http://karmanebula.com/stop-the-madness/2013/12/13/four-questions-you-should-ask-about-devops

======
lemonberry
"What are you going to do if nothing on the list works, and you don't actually
understand the system? I'll bet you're going to try to restart the system, or
reinstall it, or rebuild it, or some other blunt action that equates to a
last, desperate attempt to get the thing working."

I've done this so many times. My own trivial projects, but still. I always
took it as another sign of "jesus, there's so much more to learn".

Speaking of learning: any devops resources anyone would point out to people?
Even if they are just to know what you don't know you don't know types of
things.

~~~
normalocity
Yeah, I think there is always so much more to learn, but it's important to
take those uncomfortable feelings of, "Hm...maybe I'm just doing this because
I'm out of ideas," and do the hard thing of reading up about it and becoming
more expert.

Of course, that's not always possible in an emergency, but it pays huge
dividends down the line.

As for resources, I like to start with looking at the hosted devops solutions
to see if they actually solve a specific problem I'm having, and then play
around with them in basic apps, and just kind of go from there.

